# Removing the particulate filter on '08 dodge.



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a '08 cummins with 40,000 miles. I have already - under warranty - had the particulate filter cleaned twice.

Spoke to a dodge service guy and he said why not just remove the particulate filter now that I am past my warranty. MN has no emmisions check and if done right I will not have to face the $700-800 cleaning again. He said it would not have any affect on any other warranty left on the truck - drive train...

Anyone out there know someone close to the Twin Cities that can do this work and not screw up my truck? Or has anyone out there done this already?

Thx
GMSNOW


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I know little about the DPF, but removing any emissions device or component is a violation of Federal law.,

Is there a scheduled maintenance item in the owner manual for cleaning the DPF? Did the mechanic have any comment about that frequency? I suspect they are like the CAT that was put in some of the earlier trucks- you're not supposed to idle the truck for any length of time because the low EGT causes carbon to build on the CAT and plugs it. They made a "test pipe" to replace the CAT so a mechanics could test if it was plugged and creating back pressure for the system....

Exactly what trucks were equipped with CATs is confusing as some trucks has an additional resonator (muffler) which looks almost identical. I believe it was based on year, but not completely sure- most inspection stations have no idea around here, but they do check for all components to be in place only one "muffler"" in the system gets a flag.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

A lot of times I get under my truck with a Sawzall and stuff just falls off.....


----------



## BTRBLDR (Dec 23, 2009)

You can buy an exhaust system that does the dpf delete. Pretty simple diy install. Check out cumminsforum. Lots of info there for you to read up on. I did the dpf delete on my 08 duramax and wish I had done it from day one. Good luck and keep us posted on how you make out.Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

You can get a delete kit for them. Or you can order an exhaust kit for an 06 dodge with 5.9 cummins and replace the whole setup and get rid of the DPF and sensors and all. It will fit in the newer models with the 6.7s You will need a good programmer that will fool the ECM so the check engine light doesnt come on. H & S performance makes some good programmers to fool the ECM and give plenty of power as well.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe I saw someone on this site looking to buy a dpf for a dodge. Might want to look into it and defray the cost of new exhaust.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have deleted the dpf's on 2 6.7's for friends. You don't need a shop to do it, Get you a dpf delete exhaust system (flo pro makes a nice unit for a great price) and the best I have found for programing is a smarty or smarty JR if your not looking for much power.
Call up Eric at Innovative diesel and he can get you what you need.
Robert
p.s. the last 6.7 I did was a 09 crewcab short box with a smarty JR. I talked to him last night and he said he is averaging a 2mpg increase across the board.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Smarty is an excellent programmer as well. The Smarty should make as much power as the H & S XRT


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to be deleting mine as well, just waiting for the programming for the '11 on the smarty jr. I'm also going to replace the muffler and give the truck a little character.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

GMSNOW;1251965 said:


> I have a '08 cummins with 40,000 miles. I have already - under warranty - had the particulate filter cleaned twice.
> 
> Spoke to a dodge service guy and he said why not just remove the particulate filter now that I am past my warranty. MN has no emmisions check and if done right I will not have to face the $700-800 cleaning again. He said it would not have any affect on any other warranty left on the truck - drive train...
> 
> ...


You do realize that you have a 5 year 100k mile warranty on the motor, correct. You just pay a $100 deductable and that's it. I haven't even been charged the deductable yet by my local dealer and I am past the 3 year 36k warranty. If you paid to have it cleaned you got ripped off. I would like to do the delete to mine, but I have had a couple of issues and don't want to chance loosing what is left of my warranty, even though I am running an Edge programmer on mine. Service manager has yelled at me for it quietly, but mechanic doesn't care that it is on there.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

jbutch,

I was told by the service guys at the dealer that the exhaust system is not part of the engine warranty coverage. The 2 times I have had the filter cleaned it was still under the 3yr/36M warranty and it did not cost me anything. But they said now it would be $700-$800 now that I am past the 3 yr warranty.

GMSNOW


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Your truck has a 3/36 but the Cummins engine itself should have a 5/100 on it. Removing the particulate would technically void that warranty I believe. If I were you I would delete it but keep it. If you do have any major issues with the engine put it back on. IMO it doesn't hurt anything not having it and the engine performers better but Cummins says you need it for whatever reason.

Justme, MN has no laws on emissions and we dont have inspections.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

GMSNOW;1259020 said:


> jbutch,
> 
> I was told by the service guys at the dealer that the exhaust system is not part of the engine warranty coverage. The 2 times I have had the filter cleaned it was still under the 3yr/36M warranty and it did not cost me anything. But they said now it would be $700-$800 now that I am past the 3 yr warranty.
> 
> GMSNOW


They are right, the exhaust is not part of the engine warranty but the emissions junk has its own warranty. I can't recall what it is but something tells me it was even longer than the CTD warranty ... it'd be worth looking into.


----------

